# Bearded Dragon Ultrasonic Plug



## Chino (May 6, 2011)

My girlfriend is looking to get a bearded dragon soon, and she has a Ultrasonic Mouse Control plug in her house. would this affect a bearded dragon in anyway ? i wasnt sure as ive never used a mouse control plug.
if anyones unsure, its a plug that sends out ultra sonic sound waves that mice dont like and deters them from coming in your home.
if anyone has any info on this or experience with this sort of thing that would help alot.
Thanks 
Chino


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

ooo No idea, but I'd be interested in any replies also. We were considering an ultrasonic fly trap and it never even crossed my mind that it may affect beardies.


----------



## Chino (May 6, 2011)

yeh i suppose any reptiles in general would be the same, but because she wants a beardie i thought i should mention it.
if i do find anything ill let you know.


----------



## glennwbp (Apr 28, 2011)

as far as i am aware there is no reported evidence of reptiles being affected by ultrasonic sound, have one of these devices and have no problems to report.....


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

You can get an electronic lizard repellent, that plugs into any wall outlet. When you turn it on, it is supposed to make noises or vibrations which only lizards and other pests, such as mice, can hear. The noise hurts the ears of the lizard and they leave the premises. These are reported to have varying success rates.

Fpund on here http://www.interestinganimals.net/lizard_repellent/lizard_repellent.html


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

I looked into this too a while back. The manufacturers said it doesn't affect reptiles at all so you're safe.


----------



## Chino (May 6, 2011)

i just found this:
Royal Ultrasonic Pest Repellent: It works by changing its frequency constantly and can be plugged into any 120 V AC outlet. It is suitable to use around pets like cats, dogs, reptiles and birds.

Thanks for all the replies, we just wanted to get some views from people (with experience or not) rather than just get info from sites.

Thanks
Chino


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

I knew I'd read about this somewhere (see below). Bearded dragons have reasonably good hearing I think and may be able to hear a slightly broader range of frequencies. However, ultrasound is much higher than what they are likely to be able to detect, so it won't bother them.


*Lizards*
Most of the lizards for whom data has been collected show that most hear in the same range as does the green iguana (_Iguana iguana_), whose picks up sounds in the 500-4,000Hz range, with a peak sensitivity at 700 Hz, equal to about 24 dB. With fossorial forms (such as _Holbrookia maculata_) (lesser [Northern] earless lizard) and others lacking a tympanic membrane, hearing is limited to lower frequencies and requires louder sounds (stimulation) to be detected. Other eared species, such as _Gerrhonotus_ (alligator lizards) have both high sensitivity over a wider range, while others, such as the _Lepidophyma sylvaticum_ (Madrean tropical night lizard), has the high sensitivity but over a smaller range in the lower frequencies. Gekkonids who vocalize have both high sensitivity and high frequency, up into the 10,000Hz range.​


----------



## Chino (May 6, 2011)

Thanks Jeffers


----------



## jetski (Apr 7, 2008)

I doubt lizards would be effected, to be honest I very much doubt mice would be effected lol


----------



## Samson Smith (Aug 6, 2011)

If you are suffer from Dragon then the best idea is to buy the Dragon ultrasonic repellent to solve this problem. The ultrasonic dragon repellent is more effective and give its result very quick. The sound wave from ultrasonic dragon repellent is clearly heard by dragon but it is not effect the human. As a result dragon can run away from your home.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Samson Smith said:


> If you are suffer from Dragon then the best idea is to buy the Dragon ultrasonic repellent to solve this problem. The ultrasonic dragon repellent is more effective and give its result very quick. The sound wave from ultrasonic dragon repellent is clearly heard by dragon but it is not effect the human. As a result dragon can run away from your home.


Its not a dragon they want to scare away!

The original poster (OP) was concerned that the mouse repellent would cause harm to a pet bearded dragon.


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

Samson Smith said:


> If you are suffer from Dragon then the best idea is to buy the Dragon ultrasonic repellent to solve this problem. The ultrasonic dragon repellent is more effective and give its result very quick. The sound wave from ultrasonic dragon repellent is clearly heard by dragon but it is not effect the human. As a result dragon can run away from your home.


I lol'ed


----------



## Chino (May 6, 2011)

OrigamiB said:


> I lol'ed


+1 lol


----------



## Samson Smith (Aug 6, 2011)

Stephen P said:


> Its not a dragon they want to scare away!
> 
> The original poster (OP) was concerned that the mouse repellent would cause harm to a pet bearded dragon.


 I think that the ultrasonic mouse repellent is not harm to any pet bearded dragon. The ultrasonic mouse repellent produce an ultrasonic wave sounds that is only audible by mouse, people and other animals cannot audible this sound. Finally, the mouse is run away from your home.


----------



## Sdfh1276 (Aug 1, 2018)

Does anyone know if the plug in repellents affect snakes?


----------



## thirtyunicorn (1 mo ago)

Samson Smith said:


> If you are suffer from Dragon then the best idea is to buy the Dragon ultrasonic repellent to solve this problem. The ultrasonic dragon repellent is more effective and give its result very quick. The sound wave from ultrasonic dragon repellent is clearly heard by dragon but it is not effect the human. As a result dragon can run away from your home.


 Try reading what your replying to they are not suffering from dragons they are buying one


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

_'_Try reading what you are replying to_' _this thread is 11 years old.


----------

